# What flirt pole and from where?



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Where did everyone get their flirt pole from? I'm finally able to order one... and I want it to be something that Grim will be interested in. Please post links if you can to the websites. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I just went to my local feed store and bought a lunge whip. Tied a toy to then and voila! a flirt pole.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lunge whip from tractor supply. They are about $15.
http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search...w=lunge%20whip&ts=ajax&asug=Lunge ?apelog=yes


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I got mine off amazon, it's really strong and sturdy but my next one will probably just be the lunge whip as mine sometimes gets too heavy and hurts my hand.

Amazon.com: The Bow-Wow Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy with Fleece Toss Lure: Pet Supplies


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have this: Clean Run: Chase It Dog Toy


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Got it and ordered! Thanks for the input and links, guys!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Flirt Pole with Leather Rag - $26.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility have this and like it 
https://www.rayallen.com/product/training_whip_with_rag/Bite_Sleeves


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's favorite thing on the end of the flirtpole is a fox tail. I got my flirtpole at TSC(whip) and the tail at a lure coursing event. He only gets it when he finds it at the end of the track.
https://www.facebook.com/FursForLures?fref=ts


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do any of the above have a bungee-type cord?

I ask because I had made my own flirt pole a while back, and I had a feeling that Kira could get some whiplash if I wasn't careful.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Do any of the above have a bungee-type cord?
> 
> I ask because I had made my own flirt pole a while back, and I had a feeling that Kira could get some whiplash if I wasn't careful.


Anthony, I made my flirt pole with a riding crop and then I attached store bought elastic and tied my toy on the end of it.
It was much better than the rope I initially used.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Go watch a national geographic show where a small critter is trying to escape a bigger critter.

If your dog looks like the bigger critter when engaging whatever you choose as the prey item and the prey item acts like the smaller critter, then you have the ideal equipment (or lack of). Don't focus too much on the equipment. If your understanding of the dog is right, you can make an oak leaf in your hand work 1,000 times better than the fanciest flirt pole in the hands of someone who doesn't understand the drives at play


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Anthony8858 said:


> Do any of the above have a bungee-type cord?
> 
> I ask because I had made my own flirt pole a while back, and I had a feeling that Kira could get some whiplash if I wasn't careful.


The Chase-it toy that I have has a flexible wand. No bungee, though. It's very strong.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what I got... used to use a stuffingless fox... now I put a jute tug on it
.. perfect


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mine is 59 years old..... and I am married to him

Gabor sometime uses, but mostly it is him and the rag.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually just bought the kong version! lol


----------

